# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Fabula dhe gazmore

## Xhexho

*Leku, Euro dhe Dollari*


Leku, euro dhe dollari
U takuan aty se pari

Keshilla kishin per lekun
Qe te mblidhte tepelekun

Dollari thosh:-_Qe te te dua
Te mos kruhesh kurre me mua

Po u krojte veç nje here
do ta ze koken me dere_

Tjetri i tha:_ Po te largohesh
Shume shpejt do te pendohesh

Po mendove per t'u ndare
Do t'i fut k**** ne dare.

Me mua, per ty eshte qari
Me prane dera se qilari_

Ke te mbaje leku mjeran
Mullixhine a millonane?

Jo nje here e ka pesuar
Kur me ta eshte keqesuar...

----------


## Xhexho

Ujku bashke me sorkadhen
Vendosen...koalicion
Nuk durohej me luani
Koke e kembe ne korrupsion

Ne fushaten elektorale...
Krahperkrah me njeri tjetrin
Mbledhin kafshet ne mitingje
Me ne fund marrin pushtetin

Per te festuar fitoren
Mblidhen ujqerit nga cdo ane
Per themelet e pushtetit
Sorkadhen e bejne kurban..

----------


## Xhexho

Ferr-ferr-ferr bilbili, shenja e policit
_-Hape, hape krahun, qenke dhe trimosh
Po te ve nje gjobe, se nuk ke vene rripin..._
Lejon te kalosh, mbasi merr lemoshe

Ferr-ferr-ferr bilbili, prape shenja e policit
_-Hape, hape krahun, turp ti te kesh
Qenke burracak, ndaj e ke vene rripin
Apo se te dhimbset ty nje dymijleksh?!_

----------


## Xhexho

Gjate nje bisede ne shtepi
u hodh burri:- _Dëgjo, grua!
Bejme pak llogari,
Kush me shume ia ka hedh' tjetrit,
Une ty, a ti mua?_
_Qe ta shkoqim me mire...leviz,
sill ketu... nje dore oriz!_

Filloi i pari...nje nga nje
Hoqi menjane tridhjetenje.

Pastaj...gruaja qete-qete
Heq menjane njezetetete.

-_Ta kam kallur_...-u hodh burri
Duke ngare me tutje llafin...

-_Prit pak, prit!-_  i tha gruaja.
-_Shto per mua dhe pilafin_

----------


## Xhexho

Disa te rinj po ngjiteshin ne nje vend piktoresk
Rruges takojne nje fshatar me gomarin ngarkuar
Dhe vete mbante mbi supe nje thes.

I thone:- _Ku po shkon, xhaxha, me kete gomar?
- Ne qytet, o bij, te bej pak pazar.
-Po ju ku jini nisur me kaq axhele?
-Ne Madagaskar, xhaxha, a do te vish me ne?_

Plaku e kuptoi talljen farmak
Ndaj u pergjigj flake per flake
-_Jo! Gomari im deri ne Madegas shkon per dru
Matane Madegas-it shkoni ju!_

----------


## Xhexho

Kthehet vajza-nuse ne te pare.
Pyesin prinderit gjith merak:
- Si ia kalon ne shtepi te burrit,
A te respektojne... sadopak?

- Shume, shume...,- pergjigjet vajza
- Shpesh ne sy me ka rene.
Kur hedh prushin nen byrek,
te gjithe ngrihen ne kembe.

----------


## Xhexho

Ishin mbledhur per te festuar
nje grup shokesh bashke me grate
kur,vetm me kursin per tre muaj
kishin mbaruar shkollen e larte.

U ngrit e tha nje hokatar,
kur ishte kulmi i kesaj feste:
"Ta dinim që qe kaq kollaj
do te kishim mbaruar dhe shkollen e mesme

----------


## Xhexho

Ne nje kope ne keto ane
dy ujqer bene hatane.
E ç'rendesi ka se ç'ngjyre kane?
Ti pyetme: - Sa dhe çfar perlane!

----------


## Xhexho

Meraku i plakes...

Mengjesi ndaj te gdhire
- Afrohu plako... me vjen per mire!
Ty te dhente shendet Allahu,
Shtrengome,plako,t'u thafte krau!

Ç'po me thua,moj derr pe derri!
Nuk i hyj dot atij sherri.
S'ben dot gje plaku i gjore,
S' i ka mbetur dhemb ne goje.


Kur keshtu ti ,moj lugatke,
me kete neps per fiqte thate?
Hiqmu qafe, moj lanete
s'jam per ty dhe as per vete.
Me ka kapur nje e ftohte,
s'kam ç'me ben as uji i ngrohte.


 O plako, te kam me halle,
po ti ke harruar fare!
Mos ne dimer,por ne vere
beju gjalle ti nje here!

Dhe me dore e gudulisi,
plaku qeshi sa dalldisi.
Loj e qesh olaka dhe plaku,
sa u ngroh dhe u nxeh gjaku
Kur ne forme e solli plakun,
plaka e nxori merakun

Kot s'ka mbetur,or shoke dhe miq:
"Plakes i ka vajtur mendja per fiq"

----------


## Xhexho

Mbi nje qershi prapa shtepise,
fshehtas kishte hipur nje burre.
E sheh e zonja dhe i bertet zotnise:
-Zbrit shpejt, se te qellova me gure!

-Ike, moj zonje,mos me bej te zbres
dhe te ti heq ato...qe ke mbathur!
-Zbrit dhe ik se s'te ze bese,
se ti te rren,o i fanksur!

Si ngopet trimi zbret nga qershia
dhe rrugen merr drejt e me vrap,
zonja i bertet qe nga avllia:
-Qershite i hengre,qenke dhe rrenacak!

----------


## Xhexho

Nje dite leku dhe dollari
u kthyen nga pazari.

Te dy zene dore per dore,
u futen ne pijetore.

Leku, i zoti i shtepise,
merr drejtimin e dollise:

-NJe shendet per ty dollar,
perveç teje s'ka ta pare.
Duke ngritur kete shendet,
te uroj te mbetesh mbret!

Pastaj merr goten dollari,
pi shendet per lek shqiptari:

-E do rregulli i dollise,
te pije per te zotin e shtepise.

Ngre goten e thote keto fjale:
-Gezuar dhe mbetsh i gjalle.

Me shume mos pretendoni,
sa te jete inflacioni!

----------


## Xhexho

O magjar, i them nje dite,
-pse qendron para kalit?
Para tij ti me dukesh 
si bishti para sqeparit.

-Qe kur linda deri me sot
para tij qendroj vertet,
se zgjedh rrugen,more zot,
kali s'eshte arkitekt.

----------


## donke_x

HASA DHE HYSA

kan qen Hasa dhe Hysa 
ata e bejn  plan qe me shku
Hasa ne katin e dyt
e Hysa me nejt posht 
qe kur te vijn bleresit 
me mendu qe zoti 
esht tu i gjujt limanat
 i kan pas 6 limana
ehde vjen ni plak;
plaki thot; a kini limana 
hysa thot po, sa pot
duhen axh
ky plaki i thot ami
3 lima 
hysa  thot; 
o zot qumi 3 lima
edhe  hasa ja gjun
ama kta tu mos  edit qe 
Hasa a ti gjujt limanat
ehde vjen tani  djal  ri
edhe i thot ami 2 limana
ehde hysa thot o zot
gjumi 2 limana 
edhe aj dajli i ri shkon vjen 
ni vajz edhe i  thot
a kini limana 
Hysa thot po.
edhe Hysa i thot o zot gjumi 2 lima
hasa i thot o hys ska ma limana hahahhahah:P

----------


## donke_x

Rugova edhe Thaqi

U kan Rugova edhe Thaqi 
ata shkun me ni HOTEL
edhe bahet nate e 
shkojn me fjet
ky Rogova flen posht
e Thaqi nalt
vijn do hajna 
e thojn ajt tja nisum prej
poshtit edhe  e rrehin
Rugoven e kur te qohen
mengjes ky Rugova i thot 
Thaqit ajt sot flej ti posht
 se sun po flej se jastaki shum i keq
spo mu pershtatet
ehde Thaqi flen posht e Rugova nalt
kur te vijn hajnat  
thojn ajt se boll e kina rreh qeta posht 
ta rrehum edeh qita nalt 
edeh apet e rrehin apet Rugoven 
kur  te qohen ne mengjes
ky Rugova i thot boll ma e pat ajde ikum 
se um kan myt mue
tum rreh hajnat ahhahaha

----------


## donke_x

Shqiptari 

u kan ni shqiptar
edhe ka shku ne Angli

ku shqiptari ka dit 
veq YES edhe NO

aj shqiptari tu ec udhes
per me shku ne shpi

 e zatet ni anglez 
edhe ky anglezi i thot
anglisht a po don met rreh

ky i thot yes edhe e rreh
ehe ni dit
ky shqiptari 

shkon me ble buk
edhe apet e zatet
edhe ky i thot

a t'kum rreh boll
ky  shqiptari i thot;
No  ky e rreh apet
e e bon llom te rreh




e qeshtu esht kur t'mos e dijsh gjuhen
ahhahhahahhah

----------


## donke_x

SHQIPTARI  FRANCEZI DHE AMERIKANI 

kta shqiptari francezi dhe amrikani
jan  kan me ni xhungell
e skan dit qysh me dal
pi xhunglles

e ni dit tu hec
udhes ata 3 edhe
e takuan ni zan
edhe ajo zana 

i tha shka jeni tu 
ba ju ktu
ata i than qe kina met
qetu ne xhungell 
e spo dina qysh me dal

edhe ajo zana i thot une
jav plotesoj kani deshir

edeh ky francezi thot: 
une po du veq me u 
kthy edhe ni her ne PARIS
edhe zana e kap 
farncezin edhe e qon en Paris

ky amerikani thot:
une veq po du me shku 
ne NEW YORK
kjo zana e merr edhe e qon en New York

kur ti vjen rradha shqiptarit
ky shqiptari i thot
une veq po  du 
me mi kthy ata 2 ktu
se spo mu rrika vet

edha zana apet  i kap 
francezin edhe amerikanin 
edhe i kthen
ehde 1 here ne xhungell


HEHEH KY SHPQITARI MA I MEQMI HAHAHAHAHA....

----------

